# تنفيذ السقف الهوردى بالصور



## elmasry25012012 (8 يناير 2012)




----------



## mohammedkhairy (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا بس هى كانات الاعصاب مش بتبقى كانات مفتوحة برضه


----------



## elmasry25012012 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## eng-sharif (10 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على مجهوداتك العظيمة


----------



## elmasry25012012 (10 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 يناير 2012)

الاخ المهندس elmasry25012012
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكرك على موضوعك وهى صور لسقف هوردى
ولكن احب أن اوضح بعض الملاحظات وخصوصا لانتشار هذا النوع من البلاطات فى منطقة الخليج العربى وهى :-
1- الفرش والغطاء للبلاطه أعلى البلوك الهوردى والتى فى الغالب تكون بسمك من 5 الى 7 سم هذا الحديد موضوع أعلى كانات الاعصاب الهوردى وهذا خطأ فالمفروض وضع هذا الحديد أعلى الطوب الهوردى مباشرة لانه من أساس عمل هذه البلاطه هو نقل الاحمال الموزعه والمركزه بأمان الى الاعصاب وبالتالى لابد وأن يكون تسليح هذه البلاطه تسليح سفلى وليس كما هو منفذ تسليح علوى 
2- عرض الاعصاب كبير يتراوح بين 20 الى 25 سم وهذا كبير ويؤدى الى زياده كبيره فى الاحمال على الكمرات المدفونه وعلى ما اعتقد أنه خطأ فى التنفيذ لانه فى العالب تكون الرسومات بدون تحديد عدد الاعصاب فى كل بلاطه وبالتالى يقوم المقاول بالتوفير فى حديد التسليح عن طريق زيادة عرض الاعصاب مما يؤدى الى أن هذه الاعصاب غير امنه 
3- لم يتم المحافظه على الغطاء الخرسانى حيث تم بعمله بزياده كبيره وذلك بجعل ارتفاع الكانه للكمرات الهوردى المدفونه بنفس ارتفاع البلوك الهوردى 
4- لم يتم غلق نهايات الطوب الهوردى المفتوحه مما يؤدى الى دخول الخرسانه داخل هذه الفتحات مما يؤدى الى زيادة الاحمال على الاعصاب والكمرات الهوردى 
5- لم يتم عمل غطاء سفلى للكمرات الهوردى أو للاعصاب الهوردى (بسكويت)
6- طريقة الصب غير هندسيه حيث يتم عمل جزء من ارتفاع (سمك) البلاطه بمسطح السقف ثم يتم عمل الجزء الاخر وهذا يؤدى الى عمل فاصل صب أفقى غير مدروس وهذه الحاله يلجأ اليها المقاول للبعد عن عمل تقوية جيده للسقف 
تقبل تحياتى وارجو ان تتقبل النقد


----------



## elmasry25012012 (11 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## هيثم محمد على (12 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Ysmart (12 يناير 2012)

thanx alot


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس المصري على مشاركاته ، ولكن عدد منها يحتاج الى تعليق وتوضيح الاخطاء الواردة فيها ، حتى لا تكون انموذج عمل للاخرين لاعتقادهم ان كل ما ينشر في المنتدى صحيح وخصوصا ان هذا الملتقى هو الاول بين المنتديات الهندسية ، وهذا يستوجب من الجميع التدقيق على ما ينشر وتصحيح الاخطاء الوارده فيها.
فبالاضافة لما ذكره المهندس اسامه ، فان هناك اخطاء في تجميع خطوط الكهرباء في الجسور الحاملة وكذلك تركيب مواصير الصرف الصحي دون زيادة الكانات وحديد التسليح .


​


----------



## khaled (troy) (12 يناير 2012)

تسلم يا باشا علي الصور 
بس في صورة اصف البلوكات فية بلوك مفتوح في اخر الصف لازم البلوك دة يتقفل


----------



## elmasry25012012 (13 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## eng-sharif (13 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على جهودك الجبارة ومشاركة الرائعة 
انا فى نظري انه هناك افراط بشكل كبير جدا فى التسليح وخاصة انه الاعمدة قريبة جدا 
عرض الكمرات كبير بشكل رهيب ايضا


----------



## elmasry25012012 (13 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------

